# Part-time Coding/Billing position available



## rita@rdlbilling.com (Jul 31, 2013)

Location:  Midtown Manhattan
Specialty: OBS, Reconstructive Surgery


Contact: Rita @ rita.caliber@gmail.com


----------



## mjs1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is this a remote position?


----------

